# Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007



## Mago (27 Set 2007 às 16:42)

A superficie frontal já se está aproximar, vamos ver o que nos trás...


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2007 às 13:23)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

POr Gaia, finalmente


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2007 às 17:12)

Boa tarde,

18ºC, cá estamos no primeiro dia  verdadeiro outonal, começou a chover de forma fraca mas contínua por volta das 15:30 e ainda dura. Uns 4mm até agora. Algum vento fraco, de vez em quando moderado, com a rajada máxima nos 25km/h.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Set 2007 às 17:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Boa Tarde...
Chuva intensa já há algumas horas! 
Humidade: 60%
Pressão: 1010 Hpa
Temp: 20.2ºC

Cumps...


----------



## Minho (29 Set 2007 às 18:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Melgaço,

São fotos do mesmo dia

Para S/SW






Para N/NW


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2007 às 18:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Agora chove com mais intensidade, com acumulado bastante superior ao que os modelos previam para esta fase. Vamos lá a ver o que a madrugada nos reserva, que o pior está para vir. O vento esse quase desapareceu para já. Dia feio para um Derby lisboeta.

*Situação às 14:25*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Set 2007 às 20:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Já não chove! Foram cerca de 5 horas sem parar! 
17.1ºC

Extremos em Trás-os-Montes:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Set 2007 às 21:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

O que poderá dar? Alguma trovoada? 

Aí vem mais:


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2007 às 22:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Aqui tudo calmo desde as 19:30, nem chuva nem vento.


Às 19:00 a situação era esta:

*Visivel*






*Vapor de água*







*Situação às 22:00*
Nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, com o ar frio da frente fria a forçar em cunha o ar quente a subir.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 00:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Set 2007 às 00:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Vince disse:


>



Fixe!

Por aqui chuva a ratos e muito nevoeiro!
TEMP: 18.2ºC


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 07:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

*Madrugada (00:00 - 7:00)*

A minha madrugada foi tranquila e em seco, embora as nuvens com chuva tenham entrado bem, quer a norte quer a sul daqui.





© Instituto de Meteorologia






© INM



A partir das 7:00 começou a chover também aqui, e durante os últimos 15m com bastante intensidade, já tendo entretanto acalmado.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 09:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

*09:00*





http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 10:02)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

*Instituto de Meteorologia:*
Alerta amarelo em todo o país






*Previsão do IM*



> Domingo, 30 de Setembro de 2007
> Céu muito nublado.
> Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de sul, soprando moderado a forte
> (30 a 40 km/h) com rajadas até 65 km/h no litoral oeste e
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp



*MODELOS (GFS)*

GFS run 0z, para as 18z de hoje,precipitação acumulada em 6h


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 10:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Alguns problemas em Lisboa com a chuva que caiu mais intensamente entre as 7 e as 8 da manhã.

- A baixa de Sacavém bastante alagada, com os bombeiros todos na rua. Mas nada de muito grave.
- Acesso de Sete Rios à 2ªcircular esteve fechado devido à água
- Muitas chamadas de bombeiros em Lisboa, mas tudo problemas sem gravidade.
- Pequenas inundações nos tuneis do Campo Grande, mas não chegaram a encerrar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Set 2007 às 10:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Vince disse:


> Alguns problemas em Lisboa com a chuva que caiu mais intensamente entre as 7 e as 8 da manhã.
> 
> *- A baixa de Sacavém bastante alagada, com os bombeiros todos na rua. Mas nada de muito grave.*
> - Acesso de Sete Rios à 2ªcircular esteve fechado devido à água
> ...



Pois, cá por Moscavide choveu com uma intensidade enorme entre essas horas. 
Afinal, daqui à baixa de Sacavém são 3 km.
Ainda agora se ouvem ambulâncias ou carrinhas dos bombeiros que constantemente passam aqui perto.
Registei *29 mm *de pluviosidade até agora, desde as 0h. 
A estação da Portela, a 2,5 km da minha e a 105 m de altitude, registou *32 mm*, o que é um bom sinal.
Já posso confiar no meu pluviómetro ! 
A temperatura é de *17,4 ºC*.


----------



## fsl (30 Set 2007 às 10:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Precipitaçao muito irregular.Em Lisboa (Damaia/Portela) cairam cerca de 30 mm em meia hora , em Oeiras só cerca de 10 .


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2007 às 10:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Por aqui, chuva nem vê-la, algum vento e sol entre nuvens, sigo com 22.3ºC, acho que os modelos colocaram água a mais, até ao momento nadinha,já nem acredito em nada , só Lisboa é que leva com toda


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 10:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Pois, cá por Moscavide choveu com uma intensidade enorme entre essas horas.
> Afinal, daqui à baixa de Sacavém são 3 km.
> Ainda agora se ouvem ambulâncias ou carrinhas dos bombeiros que constantemente passam aqui perto.
> Registei *29 mm *de pluviosidade até agora, desde as 0h.



Há mais informações agora, alguns prejuizos materiais, a água chegou a ter mais de meio metro, com vários automoveis e lojas inundadas. Agora a água já baixou, ficou a lama para limpar.


----------



## fsl (30 Set 2007 às 11:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Noto que a Estaçao IMOITA reportou 107 mm em 3 horas!!! Será? 
É muita chuva!...


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 11:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



fsl disse:


> Noto que a Estaçao IMOITA reportou 107 mm em 3 horas!!! Será? É muita chuva!...



Também reparei nisso, é a estação do nosso colega Hotspot. Deve ter sido algum problema, pois ele tem andado com mudanças nas estações. 
A ver o que ele nos diz sobre o assunto.

------------------------

*Salvaterra de Magos*
Problemas também em Salvaterra de Magos, com inundações e alguns telhados danificados.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 12:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Mais algumas informações de *Salvaterra de Magos*:

- 4 casas destelhadas havendo um desalojado
- algumas inundações com danos materiais 
- alguns cortes de linhas de alta tensão e comunicações
- EN118 cortada devido a um deslizamento de terras


Foi precisamente nessa região que ocorreram algumas descargas (azul):


----------



## HotSpot (30 Set 2007 às 13:01)

Precipitação na Moita:

Ontem: 33,4 mm

Hoje até agora: 18,6 mm


----------



## HotSpot (30 Set 2007 às 13:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Vince disse:


> Também reparei nisso, é a estação do nosso colega Hotspot. Deve ter sido algum problema, pois ele tem andado com mudanças nas estações.
> A ver o que ele nos diz sobre o assunto.



Yep, o pluviometro da Oregon está mal colocado. Corre muita agua da varanda de cima. 

Já coloquei os valores recolhidos pela Davis no "post" acima.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Set 2007 às 14:16)

Por aqui chove intensamente, vai em direcção a Lx!


----------



## Zoelae (30 Set 2007 às 14:40)

Já tinha saudades de um dia de chuva. Por aqui chove com pouca intensidade, mas tem tido variações.


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2007 às 15:02)

Por cá manhã algo chuvosa mas mais ou menos após as 10:45 só tem havido aguaceiros. Levo no dia de hoje 8,8 mm medidos pelo meu pluviómetro, muito pouco em relação ao que estava à espera! Às 12h a estação do IM de Castelo Branco indicava 23,5 mm na última hora.

Ontem ainda cairam 2,7 mm à noite.

Os extremos de hoje foram 12,1ºC / 17,0ºC. Neste momento 16,5ºC, céu encoberto e algum vento de SSW.


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2007 às 16:00)

Por Melgaço foi uma noite normal de outono. Choveu bastante mas parou durante a manhã.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 16:28)

*Situação às 16:00*





http://www.sat24.com/

*Radar 12:00 - 16:00*




http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2007 às 16:34)

Precipitação acumulada entre as 12h00 de ontem e as 12h00 UTC de hoje (Portgal Continental):

*Castelo Branco (Portugal) 83.0 mm  *
Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 40.0 mm  
Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 39.0 mm  
Portalegre (Portugal) 35.0 mm  
Sagres (Portugal) 35.0 mm  
Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 27.0 mm  
Vila Real (Portugal) 26.0 mm  
Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 23.0 mm  
Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 19.0 mm  
Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 17.0 mm  
Cabo Carvoeiro (Portugal) 10.0 mm  
Beja (Portugal) 9.6 mm  
Viseu (Portugal) 5.0 mm  
Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 3.7 mm  
*Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 0.0 mm  
Braganca (Portugal) 0.0 mm  *

Fonte: OGIMET  

 Mais uma vez o interior a ganhar ao litoral.


----------



## fsl (30 Set 2007 às 17:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Precipitação acumulada entre as 12h00 de ontem e as 12h00 UTC de hoje (Portgal Continental):
> 
> *Castelo Branco (Portugal) 83.0 mm  *
> Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 40.0 mm
> ...



Notória a diferença das duas Estaçoes de Lisboa(40 contra 19), separadas por menos de 10kms!


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 17:22)

fsl disse:


> Notória a diferença das duas Estaçoes de Lisboa(40 contra 19), separadas por menos de 10kms!



Tem lógica se olharmos para o radar e a localização das estações, com a Gago Coutinho na zona oriental de Lisboa.






Foi uma parte muito virulenta mas limitada a uma faixa estreita, que provavelmente se foi intensificando à medida que progredia para NE. Na zona oriental de Lisboa deixou quantidades de água significativas como se viu nas notícias sobre Sacavém (falam num metro de água) e continuou a subir o vale do Tejo provocando também inundações em Salvaterra de Magos e Abrantes. Em Salvaterra de Magos deve ter ainda ocorrido  outro fenónomo mais extremo e repentino pois registaram-se descargas eléctricas e numa freguesia 4 casas ficaram sem telhas, bem como danos em linhas de alta tensão e telefones.


----------



## fsl (30 Set 2007 às 17:45)

Vince disse:


> Tem lógica se olharmos para o radar e a localização das estações, com a Gago Coutinho na zona oriental de Lisboa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Estaçao Particular de NISA , que nos merece bastante confiança , acabou de reportar 100,05 mm nas ultimas 18 horas!!!...


----------



## João Esteves (30 Set 2007 às 17:50)

Boa tarde a todos!

Um dia de muita chuva para todo o país. 
Algo sem precedentes e que gostaria de partilhar convosco aconteceu hoje! Atingi os 100mm de precipitação acumulada na estação meteorológica que tenho instalada em Nisa e continua a chover embora com menos intensidade agora. Garanto-vos que não se trata de um erro de software ou de uma errada colocação do pluviómetro, mas a verdade é que desde ontem à noite nunca mais parou de chover e por vezes com muita intensidade (encontro-me cá de fim-de-semana).
É bastante estranho, até por que em Lx apenas registei 32mm que é um valor relativamente baixo.
Vamos ver se o mau tempo continua.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 18:03)

João Esteves disse:


> Algo sem precedentes e que gostaria de partilhar convosco aconteceu hoje! Atingi os 100mm de precipitação acumulada na estação meteorológica que tenho instalada em Nisa e continua a chover embora com menos intensidade agora. Garanto-vos que não se trata de um erro de software ou de uma errada colocação do pluviómetro, mas a verdade é que desde ontem à noite nunca mais parou de chover e por vezes com muita intensidade (encontro-me cá de fim-de-semana).



Não me supreende muito, é precisamente a zona entre os distritos de Castelo Branco e Portalegre que no satélite  me pareciam fustigadas com mais persistência.

*16:30*
Só nesta hora, talvez entre as 16:00 e 17:00 se calhar caíram uns 30mm, não ?






Aí em Nisa tem sido só chuva, ou também há vento ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Set 2007 às 18:07)

João Esteves disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> 
> Um dia de muita chuva para todo o país.
> Algo sem precedentes e que gostaria de partilhar convosco aconteceu hoje! Atingi os 100mm de precipitação acumulada na estação meteorológica que tenho instalada em Nisa e continua a chover embora com menos intensidade agora. Garanto-vos que não se trata de um erro de software ou de uma errada colocação do pluviómetro, mas a verdade é que desde ontem à noite nunca mais parou de chover e por vezes com muita intensidade (encontro-me cá de fim-de-semana).
> ...



Por cá, em Moscavide, registaram-se *29 mm*, mas choveu com uma intensidade enorme entre as 7h e as 8h da manhã.
A amplitude térmica foi, hoje, bastante fraca.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Set 2007 às 18:15)

Temperatura Mínima: *17,0 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *22,0 ºC*
Temperatura Actual: *20,0 ºC*

Curiosamente, termina tudo em 0.


----------



## João Esteves (30 Set 2007 às 18:23)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Por cá, em Moscavide, registaram-se *29 mm*, mas choveu com uma intensidade enorme entre as 7h e as 8h da manhã.
> A amplitude térmica foi, hoje, bastante fraca.



Efectivamente assim foi! Na estação que tenho na Portela e que não deve distar mais de 1km em linha recta da sua localização, registei 159 mm/h às 7h49. Deve ter sido um verdadeiro dilúvio, bonito de se assistir !


----------



## HotSpot (30 Set 2007 às 18:36)

Parece-me que por aqui já não vai chover hoje. Sendo assim a minha estação deve ter sido das poucas em que choveu mais ontem que hoje 

Ontem:

*33,4 mm*

Hoje:

*18,6 mm*

Vamos ver o que dá para os proximos dias, pode ser uma caixinha de surpresas.

P.S. Surpreendente a precipitação de NISA. E ainda vao cair mais uns mm.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Set 2007 às 18:38)

Precipitação em LX *Ontem*:

Moita 33,4
Sintra/Granja 23,0
Queluz 19,0
Amadora 18,0
Oeiras 12,6
Portela Sacavem 9,7
Moscavide 9,0
LX-Geofisico 8,0
LX-Gago 6,0
Montijo 5,0

_Duas estações distanciadas por menos de 10km apresentam a máxima e minima._

Precipitação em LX *Hoje*:

*LX-Gago 34,0
Portela Sacavem 32,0
Moscavide 29,0
Amadora 24,9*
Moita 18,6
Montijo 12,0
Oeiras 12,0
LX-Geofisico 11,0
Sintra/Granja 11,0
Queluz 9,0

_As 4 primeiras comprovam a "mancha amarela" da manhã._


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 18:46)

É precisamente no distrito de Portalegre que as coisas ainda estão bastante activas.

O norte é que passou ao lado disto tudo para já  ....


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Set 2007 às 19:08)

Para a zona Litoral e mais concretamente aqui para o Porto não acredito que chova muito mais...Teremos na mesma os periodos de céu muito nebulado mas vai acalmar(como ja foi exemplo disso a tarde de hoje) e amanha e talvez depois de amanha poderemos ter alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, a dar fim a este episodio..


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2007 às 19:15)

Pois aqui bem no interior, este frente foi uma miséria em relação ao que previa o GFS, uns 50 a 60 mm. Cairam 9,1 mm em total no meu pluviómetro e não acredito que chova mais até ao fim do dia. Para norte quem está a levar a melhor parte é a região espanhola de Castela e Leão, que tem o frente estacionário e com grande actividade no seu território:






Onde ainda não parou de chover foi em Castelo Branco, já devem levar mais de 100 mm!


----------



## HotSpot (30 Set 2007 às 19:40)

Portugal Continental (18H ontem - 18H hoje)

*Castelo Branco (Portugal) 98.0 mm  *
Portalegre (Portugal) 41.0 mm  
Sagres (Portugal) 38.0 mm  
Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 34.0 mm  
Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 29.0 mm  
Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 28.0 mm  
Beja (Portugal) 26.0 mm  
Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 25.0 mm  
Vila Real (Portugal) 23.0 mm  
Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 16.0 mm  
Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 15.0 mm  
Viseu (Portugal) 14.0 mm  
Monte Real (Portugal) 13.0 mm  
Montijo (Portugal) 12.0 mm  
Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 12.0 mm  
Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 11.0 mm  
Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 11.0 mm  
Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 6.0 mm  
Cabo Carvoeiro (Portugal) 4.0 mm  
Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 3.6 mm  
Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 0.8 mm  
Braganca (Portugal) 0.0 mm 

Tremendo em Castelo Branco ...


----------



## HotSpot (30 Set 2007 às 19:42)

Mundial Top10  (18H ontem - 18H hoje)

1  Honavar (India) 132.2 mm  
2  Xisha Dao (China) 107.7 mm  
3  Sanhu Dao (China) 101.4 mm  
*4  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 98.0 mm  *
5  Jharsuguda (India) 86.0 mm  
6  Basco Radar Site (Philippines) 85.8 mm  
7  Port Blair (India) 78.0 mm  
8  Choshi (Japan) 78.0 mm  
9  Khlong Yai (Thailand) 77.9 mm  
10  Nioro Du Sahel (Mali) 76.0 mm


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2007 às 20:11)

A estação de Bragança deve andar com algum problema no pluviómetro, já das 18h de ontem até às 06h de hoje também indicava 0 mm de precipitação 

Castelo Branco, só no dia de hoje, mais que triplicou a sua média normal para este mês, que é de 27 mm. É uma sorte para eles e também para Portalegre não terem quase montanhas para reter a humidade desde o mar até às respectivas cidades


----------



## Brigantia (30 Set 2007 às 21:02)

Boas, hoje tivemos um verdadeiro dia de Outono. Durante o dia choveu um pouco mas neste momento não chove e seguimos com 15,1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2007 às 23:29)

Vince disse:


> Aí em Nisa tem sido só chuva, ou também há vento ?




*Esta tarde, para além da chuva, o vento moderado a forte foi uma constante no Alentejo.*

*Chuva e vento causam inundações e queda de árvores no Alentejo* 

A chuva e o vento forte provocaram hoje 14 inundações e a queda de sete árvores nos distritos alentejanos de Portalegre e Évora, disseram à Lusa fontes dos bombeiros.
O Instituto de Meteorologia colocou o território continental português em alerta amarelo, devido ao mau tempo sentido hoje em todo o país, à excepção das regiões autónomas dos Açores e da Madeira. O alerta amarelo é o segundo numa escala de quatro níveis que começa no verde, sendo os mais graves o laranja e o vermelho.
No distrito de Portalegre, a chuva provocou quatro inundações em Nisa, três em Avis, duas no Crato, duas em Ponte de Sor e uma em Arronches, precisou a fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre. Segundo a mesma fonte, a chuva provocou ainda o desabamento de um muro em Cabeço de Mouro, na Serra de São Mamede, e o vento forte fez cair cinco árvores, duas em Portalegre, duas em Marvão e uma em Castelo de Vide.
No distrito de Évora, a chuva provocou duas inundações, uma em Arraiolos e outra em Montemor-o-Novo, e o vento fez cair duas árvores, uma em Vila Viçosa e outra em Estremoz, segundo fonte do CDOS de Évora.
A zona de Beja também foi fustigada por chuva e vento, mas sem causar quaisquer danos.

Público


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 23:40)

Algumas notícias das nossas TV's:

*RTP Telejornal*
[VIDEO]http://195.245.176.20/rtpfiles/videos/auto/telejornal/telej_1_30092007.wmv[/VIDEO]
mms://195.245.176.20/rtpfiles/videos/auto/telejornal/telej_1_30092007.wmv


*SIC Jornal da Tarde*
[SAPO]QuugETzZIwsYZZhtifOP[/SAPO]
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2007 às 23:51)

Portalegre: Continua a chover com intensidade (15,3 mm entre as 22h00 e as 23h00, segundo o IM).


----------



## João Esteves (1 Out 2007 às 03:34)

Vince disse:


> Não me supreende muito, é precisamente a zona entre os distritos de Castelo Branco e Portalegre que no satélite  me pareciam fustigadas com mais persistência.
> 
> *16:30*
> Só nesta hora, talvez entre as 16:00 e 17:00 se calhar caíram uns 30mm, não ?
> ...



Foi essencialmente chuva. Sentiu-se algum vento, principalmente durante a noite e inicio da manhã, mas nada de muito forte. A rajada mais forte foi sentida por volta das 7h com 41 km/h.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 15:07)

*Situação às 14:45*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp
http://www.sat24.com/

*Alerta Laranja*






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2007 às 15:39)

Caíu há 5 minutos um aguaceiro forte em Olhão cada pinga é uma moeda de 1 euro, pingas grandes, mais uma coisa a minha estação já tocou o alarme de tempestade por volta das 15h30m,no dia 25 de Agosto tinha também tocado.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Out 2007 às 15:52)

Algarvio .... colega algarvio ... explica-me lá essa história da estação tocar o alarme .... Não percebi nada!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2007 às 16:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Algarvio .... colega algarvio ... explica-me lá essa história da estação tocar o alarme .... Não percebi nada!!



Colega Aurélio, tenho uma estação meteorológica que dá as temperaturas interior e exterior, dá a tendência atmosférica neste caso está a diminuir seta para baixo, e dá as previsões através de símbolos, tem o símbolo que é de tempestade em que tem um alarme cada vez que se aproxima-se uma tempestade toca esse alarme 3 vezes, o símbolo muda 6 a 12 horas antes. Tem 5 símbolos: sol, sol entre nuvens, nublado, chuva e tempestade antes tinha nublado.

Começou a trovejar em Olhão.





Muito interessante esta imagem para amanhã no sotavento algarvio


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2007 às 16:21)

*Amareleja (quem diria): 40 mm de precipitação (15 + 25) entre as 12h00 e as 14h00.*

Por Estremoz, depois de algumas horas com abertas, o céu está novamente a ficar muito carregado.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Out 2007 às 16:34)

Estive a ver as previsões de precipitação deste ontem ... apenas para acertar ... e constatar que dentro de cerca de 1h deverá atingir aqui uma grande tempestade que pela trajectoria parece atingir aqui o Algarve em cheio ... e ainda o interior Alentejano ... daí o Alerta Laranja do INM.

Amanhã á tarde o Alentejo talvez também tenha uma situação bastante interessante!!


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 16:37)

*Situação na última hora:*
Aparentemente o que está a chegar  vai tudo para o Sotavento Algarvio


----------



## Aurélio (1 Out 2007 às 16:44)

Já agora o link da ultima imagem que visualizei:
http://www.westwind.ch/?link=gfsm,http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn,.png,064,124,184,244,304,364,424,484,544,604,664,724,784,844,904,964,1024,1084,1144,1204,1264


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2007 às 16:51)

Linha de instabilidade deslocando-se de Sudoeste para Nordeste e aproximando-se de Estremoz pelo lado Sul.

*Foto às 16h40*


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2007 às 17:17)

*Algarve: Protecção civil teme inundações* 

A Protecção Civil teme que aguaceiros ininterruptos causem inundações, queda de árvores e acidentes na estrada e por isso lançou alerta às autoridades e às populações. O Algarve está sujeito, a partir da tarde desta segunda-feira, a «aguaceiros ininterruptos fortes e pontualmente muito fortes», que deverão prolongar-se até terça-feira à tarde, alertou hoje o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro.
De acordo com a informação difundida pela Protecção Civil, a previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia indica que Portugal Continental está a sofrer a influência da passagem de uma superfície frontal que «irá provocar episódios de forte instabilidade na Região do Algarve». São esperadas inundações, por transbordo de linhas de água, especialmente aquelas que não são dominadas por albufeiras, ou por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem.
Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas são também expectáveis, assim como o aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido ao piso escorregadio, à eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via. A Protecção Civil teme ainda eventuais deslizamentos de terras, bem como curtos-circuitos em edifícios e acidentes provocados por queda de árvores.
O CDOS alerta em especial quem vive junto ao Litoral, para a eventual conjugação destes aguaceiros com as horas de ocorrência de *Preiamar*, que é esperada às *18h31 de hoje e às 6h55 de amanhã*, no Porto de Lagos, 10 minutos depois em Vila Real de santo António e 15 minutos depois em Faro.
Para fazer face a estes riscos, a Protecção Civil aumentou o estado de prontidão dos oficiais de ligação da Direcção-Geral dos Recursos Florestais, GNR, INEM e PSP, ao CDOS de Faro. Os responsáveis do CDOS aconselham as populações a acompanhar a divulgação dos avisos e recomendações das autoridades competentes, «sem gerar alarmismos desnecessários». Recomendam ainda a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais, nomeadamente dos quintais e varandas, assim como a limpeza de bueiros, algerozes e caleiras dos telhados das habitações.
Na estrada, o conselho é adoptar uma condução rodoviária defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias ou com a redução da visibilidade. O CDOS pede também que as zonas inundadas não sejam atravessadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas.
Em casa, as portas e janelas deverão estar fechadas e equipamento solto, caixotes de lixo ou outros objectos deverão ser devidamente arrumados. O alerta da Protecção Civil estende-se ainda à via pública, onde deverão ser adoptadas medidas de prevenção quanto à eventual queda de árvores. Quem residir em zonas de cheias deverá, de acordo com as recomendações do CDOS, evacuar gado e equipamento agrícola para locais seguros, libertar animais domésticos que não estejam em pontos seguros, mudar recheio das habitações e os objectos mais valiosos para os andares superiores, desligar a corrente eléctrica e cortar a água e o gás se necessário e preparar-se para uma eventual evacuação, sinalizando a sua presença com um pano branco ou uma luz.
O alerta da Protecção Civil deverá manter-se até quarta-feira, dia em que a instabilidade metrológica deverá diminuir. Já ontem se verificaram fortes chuvadas no Algarve, que chegaram a provocar inundações e prejuízos pelo menos na Baixa de Albufeira.

Barlavento


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 17:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Estive a ver as previsões de precipitação deste ontem ... apenas para acertar ... e constatar que dentro de cerca de 1h deverá atingir aqui uma grande tempestade que pela trajectoria parece atingir aqui o Algarve em cheio ... e ainda o interior Alentejano ... daí o Alerta Laranja do INM.
> 
> Amanhã á tarde o Alentejo talvez também tenha uma situação bastante interessante!!



Sim Aurélio,é uma situação potencialmente complicada, já temos vindo a discutir e a analisar a situação desde ontem no tópico das Previsões e Alertas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2007 às 17:42)




----------



## Aurélio (1 Out 2007 às 17:50)

Já agora e em jeito de despedida que aqui na região de Faro, pelo menos para já não chove ... e neste momento o Sol está a tentar espreitar por entre as nuvens altas !!
Quanto á chuva no dia de hoje aqui na região de Faro pouco choveu apenas um aguaceiro moderado há cerca de 1/2 hora.
Já agora de referi que este fim de semana fui a Lisboa ... e quando vim para cá apanhei chuva torrencial em todo o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve!!
 Mas quando apanhei a Via do Infante na Zona de Boliqueime (creio) chuva torrencialmente ... e na zona de Loulé o tempo estava bom ... cerca de 20/30 km passei do 80/8 !!!
 E pior na minha zona (Faro) nem tinha chuvido ainda .. e pouco choveu depois !!
 Desculpem era só um aparte para mostrar a inconsistencia deste tipo de fenónemos ... e porque os meteorologistas erram tanto !!


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 17:51)

*Situação às 17:30*
No Algarve agora está limitada à zona entre Tavira e VRSA.
A sul parece que descarregam boa parte no mar a avaliar pelo tipo de nuvens.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2007 às 19:27)

As *torvoadas* já me estão a intrigar:

(retirei a imagem porque o IM já corrigiu o erro)


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 19:46)

Gerofil disse:


> As torvoadas já me estão a intrigar:


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 20:02)

Bem, isto agora acalmou bastante. Tornou-se muito intenso, mas no interior espanhol.


----------



## squidward (1 Out 2007 às 20:06)

Que fiasco!!! por aqui n acontece nada!! Apenas choveu moderadamente no Sabado....de resto


----------



## HotSpot (1 Out 2007 às 20:29)

Já retiraram os alertas laranjas no Algarve.

Parece que a noite vai ser calma em todo o pais.


----------



## Fil (1 Out 2007 às 21:08)

squidward disse:


> Que fiasco!!! por aqui n acontece nada!! Apenas choveu moderadamente no Sabado....de resto



Idem aqui! Hoje cairam mais uns insignificantes 0,2 mm de manhã, enquanto que do outro lado da fronteira tem chovido a cântaros durante boa parte do dia, e continua. Que frustração...

Menos mal que o Alentejo saiu beneficiado, senão Portugal ficava a vê-las passar.


----------



## Tiagofsky (1 Out 2007 às 21:14)

Há outra coisa que me está a intrigar nesta situação toda...Para amanha e segundo o GFS, não da grandes hipoteses de precipitação aqui para o Porto e no site do IM Portugues eles prevêem para amanha aguaceiros fortes para a tarde... O que é que vcs acham?


----------



## filipept (1 Out 2007 às 21:25)

Todas as situações dos ultimos tempos tem passado um pouco ao lado do Norte, principalmente aqui na minha zona .... e ainda lhe chamam o penico de Portugal


----------



## Fil (1 Out 2007 às 21:35)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Há outra coisa que me está a intrigar nesta situação toda...Para amanha e segundo o GFS, não da grandes hipoteses de precipitação aqui para o Porto e no site do IM Portugues eles prevêem para amanha aguaceiros fortes para a tarde... O que é que vcs acham?



Devem ser possiveis aguaceiros muito localizados que quase de certeza não vai acontecer. Mas o mais certo é amanhã o IM mudarem a previsão.



filipept disse:


> Todas as situações dos ultimos tempos tem passado um pouco ao lado do Norte, principalmente aqui na minha zona .... e ainda lhe chamam o penico de Portugal



Realmente a região tem andado muito azarada em relação à chuva nos últimos tempos, e o pior é que não se prevê nada de jeito para os próximos dias.


----------



## redragon (1 Out 2007 às 21:46)

Bem por aqui entre as 17 e as 19 horas foi um diluvio autêntico!!! Ouve umas pequenas inundações aqui na minha zona. Trovoada a acompanhar mas essa não era muito intensa. Foi demais!!!!
Actualmente muitas nuvens mas há-se vêm também por vezes algumas estrelinhas...mas acho que n se vai ficar por aqui...


----------



## Tiagofsky (1 Out 2007 às 21:49)

Acredita q nao Redragon...Ainda tens munta xubinha a espera d ser despejada


----------



## Fil (1 Out 2007 às 22:12)

Por fim começa a chover de forma moderada, a ver o que dura! Temperatura de 15,2ºC.


----------



## squidward (1 Out 2007 às 22:17)

filipept disse:


> Todas as situações dos ultimos tempos tem passado um pouco ao lado do Norte, principalmente aqui na minha zona .... e ainda lhe chamam o penico de Portugal



acho que actualmente o penico de Portugal é o Alentejo


----------



## Fil (1 Out 2007 às 22:36)

Chuva forte neste momento, não estava nada à espera... 4,2 mm até ao momento e temperatura de 14,5ºC.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 22:45)

Isto ainda não acabou. A madrugada e  o dia de amanhã provavelmente vão ser parecidos com o que se passou hoje.







Pode não ter ocorrido o diluvio previsto pelo GFS no Algarve, mas já se sabe que modelos são modelos, é preciso continuar atento. Até porque se o GFS exagerou,o HIRLAM hoje acertou bastante, e por acaso o HIRLAM pôe um  diluvio no Algarve mas amanhã de manhã.
Hoje o IM esteve impecável com alerta laranja bem cedo (meio dia), só não percebo é porque o levantou tão cedo. Talvez os dados deles não indiquem isto, mas se for assim, não percebo porque é que a comunicação social está a divulgar um alerta da protecção civil nas últimas 2 ou 3 horas  para a possibilidade de  inundações no Algarve...

*HIRLAM*





Já agora, há fortes suspeitas de que em Mérida/Badajoz esta tarde se tenha formado uma supercélula tornádica, segundo indica o Rayo, um user do Meteored que trabalha no INM e que tem acesso ao radar espanhol em modo doppler/vento. Mas ainda carece de confirmação e análise de mais dados.


----------



## ACalado (1 Out 2007 às 22:50)

por aqui caem alguns aguaceiros com 15.2ºc


----------



## Costa (1 Out 2007 às 22:54)

Aqui já não chove no verdadeiro sentido da palavra faz semanas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2007 às 23:04)

Vince disse:


> Pode não ter ocorrido o diluvio previsto pelo GFS no Algarve, mas já se sabe que modelos são modelos, é preciso continuar atento. Até porque se o GFS exagerou,o HIRLAM hoje acertou bastante, e por acaso o HIRLAM pôe um  diluvio no Algarve mas amanhã de manhã.
> Hoje o IM esteve impecável com alerta laranja bem cedo (meio dia), só não percebo é porque o levantou tão cedo. Talvez os dados deles não indiquem isto, mas se for assim, não percebo porque é que a comunicação social está a divulgar um alerta da protecção civil nas últimas 2 ou 3 horas  para a possibilidade de  inundações no Algarve...
> 
> *HIRLAM*



É verdade Vince, por aqui noite calma, uma nota se isto chover forte em Olhão vai haver inundações, as sargetas estão tapadas com folhas de árvores com a chuva que foi caindo ao longo do dia, eu aqui há dias coloquei uma imagem do ECMWF em que vai com a sintonia com o Hirlam, foi esta imagem





em todas as rádios só falam do alerta para o Algarve, numa rádio de Olhão, mencionaram que a Estrada Nacional 125 pode ficar cortada à entrada de Faro no Rio Seco estranho não


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 23:06)

Vince disse:


> *HIRLAM*



Bem, podia ter esperado uns minutos antes de escrever o meu post anterior. Acabou de sair o GFS das 18z e mete a precipitação parecida ao HIRLAM amanhã de manhã no Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2007 às 23:14)

Agora está tudo de acordo, modelo europeu, GFS, Hirlam, vamos ver se o dilúvio vem de manhã

A instabilidade vai durar no Sotavento Algarvio até 4ª feira segundo www.eltiemposevero.es


----------



## Henrique (1 Out 2007 às 23:22)

Aqui por Almada a coisa está bastante chata :S não cai uma pinga à ums dias.
A noite está fresca, bastante humidade e nao mexe uma palha, que meteo-tédio 
Vou rezar para que amanha aconteça algo, nem que seja um aguaceiro fraquinho so para matar saudades da chuva.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Out 2007 às 23:30)

AMIGO VINCE

Todos os modelos sejo mesoescala ou nao mete a partir da meia noite de hoje o diluvio completo!!

ALERTA LARANJA SERIA BEM APROPRIADO ...

Mas o IM Fez o favor de voltar atras!! Vamos ver o k eles dizem á Meia Noite!!

EU ESTOU EM ALERTA MAXIMO--OLHO BEM ABERTO!!

ERA cinco e meia da tarde tive um FUNNEL CLOUD mas nao durou muito!! faltou força nas canetas!!

OU SEJA ESTOU DE OUVIDOS BEM ABERTOS!!

VINCE--FESTA Á DE CERTAZA NO SUL!!!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (1 Out 2007 às 23:42)

Boa noite pessoal!

Aquela situação em Salvaterra de Magos há uns dias sempre foi um tornado. Tenho uma amiga que mora lá, nos Foros de Salvaterra e confirmou a situação que foi na rua dela. Disse que tinha telhas escuras no telhado dela, sendo a única casa com telhas daquelas ao fundo da rua, chapas de zinco dobradas nos postes, etc. Ela vai arranajar-me as fotos dos estragos, e eu depois posto. Aconteceu de noite, com o barulho da trovoada no geral não notou nenhum barulho mais "específico".

Cumprimentos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Out 2007 às 00:25)

MALTA!! ESTOU A MINUTOS DO GRANDE MOMENTO...

CAMARA DE FILMAR A POSTOS E OLHO ABERTO PARA FILMAR TUDO O QUE APARECER!!

HOJE E NOITADA E UM GRANDE FILME ESPERO COM UM BOM ELENCO!!

ANSIOSO!!

ELA ESTA CHEGAR!!


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 00:48)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!
> 
> Aquela situação em Salvaterra de Magos há uns dias sempre foi um tornado. Tenho uma amiga que mora lá, nos Foros de Salvaterra e confirmou a situação que foi na rua dela. Disse que tinha telhas escuras no telhado dela, sendo a única casa com telhas daquelas ao fundo da rua, chapas de zinco dobradas nos postes, etc. Ela vai arranajar-me as fotos dos estragos, e eu depois posto. Aconteceu de noite, com o barulho da trovoada no geral não notou nenhum barulho mais "específico".
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Interessante se arranjares fotos...

Sabes que podem ocorrer outro tipo de fenónomos de vento extremo numa trovoada. A hipotese «Tornado» é sempre a menos provável das várias hipoteses cá em Portugal. Podem ser outras coisas como gustnado's, gust front, microburst, etc, etc. 

Não havendo testemunhas oculares duma funnel cloud, a única forma de confirmar um tornado é alguém habilitado a reconhecer os estragos estudar o local. Conforme o tipo de estragos e a forma como estão distribuidos é possível identificar o fenónomo.  Por exemplo um tornado tende a deixar estragos ao longo dum corredor, um gustnado tende a provocar estragos numa zona muito pequena, uma gust front em linha, um microburst é uma corrente descendente que depois irradia em todas as direcções a partir do centro e os estragos ficam assim também distribuidos, etc,etc.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 00:49)

]ToRnAdO[;43771 disse:
			
		

> MALTA!! ESTOU A MINUTOS DO GRANDE MOMENTO...
> CAMARA DE FILMAR A POSTOS E OLHO ABERTO PARA FILMAR TUDO O QUE APARECER!!
> HOJE E NOITADA E UM GRANDE FILME ESPERO COM UM BOM ELENCO!!
> ANSIOSO!!:



Vamos lá a ver o que sai daqui ....


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2007 às 00:55)

]ToRnAdO[;43771 disse:
			
		

> MALTA!! ESTOU A MINUTOS DO GRANDE MOMENTO... CAMARA DE FILMAR A POSTOS E OLHO ABERTO PARA FILMAR TUDO O QUE APARECER!! HOJE E NOITADA E UM GRANDE FILME ESPERO COM UM BOM ELENCO!!



Amigo Tornado, a madrugada vai prometer alguma instabilidade aí pelo *Algarve*. E para o *Litoral Oeste* também.
Faço votos que a situação não venha a ser muito complicada.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Out 2007 às 01:09)

Estou debaixo de chuva algo intensa neste momento mas nada de faiscas para a filmagem!!

So barulho de fundo vindo do Atlantico e muito activo!! 

Mas pelas imagens de satelite isto vai fazer estragos!!

Espero que nao!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Out 2007 às 01:18)

Começou tudo por 3 celulas, agora sao 2 gigantes e prevejo que se unem daki a 30 a 45min...o que fara chuva forte continua durante mais 5 a 6h!!

Elas estam-se ligar todas sendo a ultima celula a mellhor da festa!!!

ESTA A CHUVER A POTES!!!!

DEBAIXO DE AGUA!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Out 2007 às 01:24)

Ora ca ta!!

https://www.nemoc.navy.mil//gvrijv/....IR108.3.8km.ir_enh.AtlN_EAtlan_Overview.jpeg

começou a festa da faisca!!!

FILMAGEM TIME


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 01:24)

*IR 01:00 (00:00z)*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Out 2007 às 01:32)

Vince disse:


> *IR 01:00 (00:00z)*



Tenho uma Melhor
https://www.nemoc.navy.mil//gvrijv/...0.RGB.3.8km.airmass.AtlN_EAtlan_Overview.jpeg


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 01:39)

]ToRnAdO[;43779 disse:
			
		

> Tenho uma Melhor



Tás todo contente, parece que tens mel, vai tudo para aí...   







A ver o que acontece aquela que ainda está no mar, mas durante a tarde elas naquele local descarregaram quase tudo no mar.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Out 2007 às 01:46)

VINCE, NAO AGOIRES A ESTAS HORAS!!

Se a primeira nuvem ja passou agora vem essa!!

E cada vez mais forte, pelo menos as imagens de satelite dizem isso...

NAO LANCES BRUXEDO!!! Isto ate agora esta acorrer bem!!


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 02:18)

]ToRnAdO[;43781 disse:
			
		

> VINCE, NAO AGOIRES A ESTAS HORAS!!



Não estou a agoirar. A coisa está a ficar com mau aspecto a SW, é bom que descarreguem no mar...






Tens uma longa noite pela frente. Até amanhã, bons registos.


----------



## storm (2 Out 2007 às 08:42)

Boas, 
Por aqui não chove desde sábado(as minhas plantas agradeceram muito), ontem à tarde por volta das 19h ainda passou por aqui uma bruta nuvem, mas só deixou umas pingas 

Vamos lá ver se hoje chove alguma coisa, já que isto esta extremamente calmo.

Cumps,


----------



## Redfish (2 Out 2007 às 08:54)

Desde das 06 horas que não para de chover( Loulé).
As trovoadas andam por aqui.
Depois de um dia de espectativa eis que surge alguma animação.

Provavelmente algum trabalho para os Bombeiros e Protecção Civil.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 08:59)

E acordou o dia com um SCM frente ao Algarve como previam os modelos.

Vejam só um dos vários overshooting top's na costa a sul de Faro/Olhão 
Sinal de que as células estão em plena expansão ainda, com uma forte corrente ascendente.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 10:03)

O nosso amigo ]ToRnAdO[  levou com o centro desta mesmo em cheio em VRSA.

Já agora, estou a achar esta célula bastante suspeita.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 10:25)

O que queres dizer com isso. Celula muito suspeita?


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 10:33)

HotSpot disse:


> O que queres dizer com isso. Celula muito suspeita?



Durante alguns frames na animação do visivel parece que se notou uma circulação ciclónica, ou seja, poderia ser um ciclone de mesoescala, mais conhecido por super célula, capaz de gerar tornados/trombas. Mas estou apenas a especular, é dificil confirmar isso só com imagens de satélite.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2007 às 11:01)

Boas ... cá estou eu a falar aqui de Faro !!

Bem foi uma noite calma .. apenas a partir das 6h até cerca das 10h é que ouvi chover !!
A chuva nunca foi muito forte ... mas sim constante, porque provalvelmente a chuva foi lá mais para os lados de Tavira e VRSA...... O mais significativo foram as trovoadas que foram fortes por vezes ...

Neste momento parece que a situação está a melhorar ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2007 às 11:18)

Em Olhão: Sem palavras,, esta noite por volta da 1 hora estalou um trovão, ai jazus que grande susto, choveu cerca de 1 mm nessa altura, agora esta manhã entre as 8h45m e as 9h15m registei 30 mm em Olhão, houve uma altura que chegou a ser 1 mm em 10 segundos, trovoadas violentas, sem vento muito calmo, sem granizo, nessa altura o céu estava cor de azeitonaexiste várias inundações, túnel e avenida cortadas, não deu para tirar fotos a polícia não deixa passar ninguém, quer mais,choveu menos a estação Faro/Aeroporto registou muito menos que eu uma palavra só brutal

Deixo aqui uma pergunta qual a razão quando a trovoada está por cima de nós ou muito próximo para de chover e só troveja, nunca percebi bem isto se alguém souber qual o motivo agradeço deste já

Começou a trovejar novamente.


----------



## Mago (2 Out 2007 às 11:20)

Começa a chegar as nuvens aqui em cima, vamos ver o que vai sair daqui.... :15,1ºC


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 11:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Neste momento parece que a situação está a melhorar ...



Exacto, já está a acalmar no Algarve. A parte pior seguiu para Espanha onde há uma linha de instabilidade bastante forte. A ver o que acontece ao que seguiu para o Alentejo, mas não parece tão activa.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 11:44)

Ontem não houve a habitual previsão do Estofex à noite, chegou agora, talvez atrasada.








> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Tue 02 Oct 2007 06:00 to Wed 03 Oct 2007 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Tue 02 Oct 2007 09:16
> Forecaster: VAN DER VELDE
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2007 às 11:59)

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/9319/hpim0029kd3.jpg

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/7597/hpim0031mv5.jpg

Fotos tiradas ao Cerro de São Miguel ou chamada de Serra de Monte Figo (410 metros de altura) em frente a Olhão , foi as que tirei o resto era de noite que tirei uma à agua que ia na estrada só que não se nota nada devido ser de noite(era tipo ribeiro), só começou o dia às 10h30m


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 12:24)

*Animação das últimas horas*
(Há algumas falhas pelo meio)


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2007 às 12:28)

*Mau tempo provoca inundações no Sotavento algarvio *

*Túnel da avenida de Olhão fechado devido às inundações  
Inundações em Cabanas de Tavira e o corte do túnel da avenida da República em Olhão são apenas algumas das consequências do mau tempo desta manhã, no Sotavento algarvio, apurou o barlavento.online.*
Em Cabanas de Tavira, a chuva intensa e as marés vivas coincidiram para provocar inundações em ruas, casas e lojas. 
Segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, as inundações, que começaram por volta das 9 horas da manhã, chegaram mesmo a cortar o acesso principal de Cabanas.
No local têm estado também os presidentes da Câmara de Tavira e da Junta de Freguesia de Cabanas.
Segundo Macário Correia, também responsável pelo pelouro da protecção civil da autarquia tavirense, a pior situação verificou-se ao início da manhã, com «estradas rasgadas, alguns estabelecimentos comerciais danificados e habitações inundadas».
As crianças foram inclusivamente impedidas de entrar na escola básica, mas as aulas acabaram por decorrer de forma «normal» no edifício da Junta de Freguesia local.
Alguns idosos chegaram a ser levados para o Centro de Saúde de Cabanas, «mas apenas por uma questão de precaução».
Entretanto, Macário Correia disse à rádio Gilão de Tavira que a autarquia já está a planear criar «melhores condições de escoamento» na localidade turística de Cabanas, como recentemente aconteceu junto do aldeamento das Pedras da Rainha». 
«Estamos inclusivamente a pensar criar um novo sistema de escoamento junto à passagem de nível», onde está localizado um curso de água, «mas esta quantidade de precipitação foi absolutamente excepcional e apenas acontece esporadicamente».
Para o local foram deslocados 13 bombeiros e seis viaturas, que se têm ocupado sobretudo a escoar água dos locais mais afectados.
No local têm estado também os presidentes da Câmara de Tavira e da Junta de Freguesia de Cabanas.
Com o descer da maré, as autoridades pensam que a situação tenderá a normalizar.
As inundações em Cabanas de Tavira resultaram da coincidência de chuvas muito intensas - todo o Algarve está em Alerta Laranja - e das marés vivas, normais nesta altura do Equinócio de Outono.
Também noutros locais do Sotavento algarvio se verificaram problemas.

Em Olhão, por exemplo, o túnel da Avenida da República, teve que ser cortado por volta das 9 horas da manhã, devido ao facto de ter ficado inundado (veja as fotos).

O barlavento.online vai continuar a acompanhar o evoluir da situação em toda a região algarvia.

Fonte: www.barlaventoonline.pt as fotos estão no site:www.barlavento.online.pt/index.php/noticia?id=18654

*Outubro chega com chuva forte e inundações *

A chuva intensa que se verificou durante a manhã de terça-feira provocou inundações nos concelhos de Olhão, Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António. As ocorrências já estão normalizadas nos três concelhos. 

Em Olhão verificaram-se algumas inundações pontuais. Já em Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António a chuva intensa aliada ao período de preia-mar originaram inundações generalizadas nas zonas de Cabanas de Tavira, Manta Rota e Monte Gordo, segundo informações avançadas ao Observatório do Algarve por Vaz Pinto, comandante distrital da Protecção Civil.

Em Cabanas de Tavira chegou a ser evacuado um casal de idosos que estavam a entrar em hipotermia, não existindo registo de quaisquer desalojados.

O responsável pela Protecção Civil no Algarve acredita que até às 15h00 a “situação vai normalizar”. Com a chegada da preia-mar e tendo em conta as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia Vaz Pinto prevê que a situação se possa voltar a complicar na zona do Sotavento Algarvio, mas acrescenta “não é nenhuma ciência exacta”.

Neste momento tudo está controlado e estão a ser efectuados trabalhos de limpeza.

Em Albufeira as águas também subiram, não se tendo verificado danos de maior.

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve

Vince achas mesmo que a situação vai voltar a piorar esta tarde


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2007 às 12:42)

A chuva passa agora por Estremoz. Não é demasiado moderada, mas sim contínua.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 13:20)

Que caldeirão de instabilidade, de Portugal até Marrocos...
Isto não vai ficar por aqui... O INM espanhol pôs Malaga e Granada em alerta vermelho, pois quando entrar no Mediterrâneo as coisas podem tornar-se bem mais perigosas.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 14:08)

Neste momento cai forte e feio em Lisboa e litoral da margem sul.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 14:23)

HotSpot disse:


> Neste momento cai forte e feio em Lisboa e litoral da margem sul.



Nem me apercebi de nada. Foi aquela coisa pequenina ?


----------



## RMira (2 Out 2007 às 14:27)

É impressão minha ou está a subir pelo litoral uma forte célula?


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 14:29)

Vince disse:


> Nem me apercebi de nada. Foi aquela coisa pequenina ?



Isso é que é preocupante. Uma coisa pequenina que aparece do nada e está a largar mmmuuuiiittta água e tb já umas 3 trovoadas.

Pena a maior precipitação nao estar a passar por nenhuma estação amadora.

Mas a olhometro digo que ja cairam entre 5 a 10 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2007 às 14:31)

Atenção às próximas horas nas regiões do Sudoeste:


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 14:57)

A animaçao a SO tem estado muito estacionária. Teima em não subir para norte.


----------



## GFVB (2 Out 2007 às 15:02)

Posso dizer que apesar de morar na Costa da Caparica, trabalho entre Sintra e Estoril. Aqui as coisas não estão muito feias. De manhã caíram uns pingos e até agora há nuvens no céu mas com muito boas abertas.

Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas como disse na apresentação não percebo quase nada de meteorologia. Estou aqui para dar os meus "testemunhos visuais" e para aprender.

Um abraço a todos


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 15:05)

Já há testemunhos de inundações em Alcantara.


----------



## GFVB (2 Out 2007 às 15:09)

HotSpot disse:


> Já há testemunhos de inundações em Alcantara.



Onde viste isso HotSpot?


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 15:11)

recebi um email a dizer k estava a chover torrencialmente em almada por volta das 14.30.
por aqui continua mt nublado, mas teima em não cair nada


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 15:14)

GFVB disse:


> Onde viste isso HotSpot?



Um conhecido que disse que o carro ia sendo arrastado


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 15:15)

GFVB disse:


> Posso dizer que apesar de morar na Costa da Caparica, trabalho entre Sintra e Estoril. Aqui as coisas não estão muito feias. De manhã caíram uns pingos e até agora há nuvens no céu mas com muito boas abertas.
> 
> *Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas como disse na apresentação não percebo quase nada de meteorologia. Estou aqui para dar os meus "testemunhos visuais" e para aprender*.
> 
> Um abraço a todos



não te preocupes, que quando aqui cheguei aconteceu me a mesma coisa, com o passar do tempo vais percebendo mais ou menos como isto funciona, eu as vezes tb nao percebo ainda mt bem


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 15:19)

*Chuva intensa provoca cheias no Algarve*

Cabanas de Tavira, Montegordo, Olhão e Manta Rota foram as localidades mais afectadas

A chuva intensa registada esta manhã no Algarve, aliado à preia-mar, provocaram cheias em Cabanas de Tavira, Montegordo, Olhão e Manta Rota, adiantou à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorros (CDOS) de Faro. 

O CDOS receia que durante a tarde surjam mais inundações na região do Algarve, que está sob aviso Laranja, o terceiro de uma escala de quatro, na sequência de previsões que apontam para aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados de trovoadas. 

«Com a maré-cheia de novo cerca das 16:00 é natural que surjam inundações noutros locais», disse à Lusa o comandante do CDOS, Vaz Pinto, referindo que cerca das 13:30 a maior precipitação na região algarvia era registada na zona de Monchique e Silves. 

As inundações em Cabanas de Tavira obrigaram os bombeiros a evacuar alunos de escolas primárias por precaução e alguns idosos também foram levados para o centro de saúde da localidade com meio de prevenção. 

A chuva intensa obrigou ainda ao corte de algumas estradas, provocou danos em estabelecimentos do comércio local e a força das águas entrou mesmo nalgumas casas, adiantou fonte dos bombeiros. 

O CDOS registou também pequenas inundações pontuais em Olhão e Manta Rota, que coincidiram com a maré-cheia. 

A mesma fonte do CDOS adiantou à Lusa que se trata de uma situação recorrente quando há chuva intensa, que ficou normalizada ao final da manhã. 

Apesar dos casos mais preocupantes, Cabanas de Tavira e Montegordo, terem estabilizado ao final da manhã, o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê aguaceiros fortes durante a tarde, principalmente no Sotavento algarvio. 

De acordo com a previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia, o território de Portugal Continental está a sofrer a influência da passagem de uma superfície frontal que irá provocar forte instabilidade nos distritos de Faro, Setúbal, Évora e Beja, tendo emitido Aviso Laranja para esses distritos, excepto de Setúbal. 

A situação de instabilidade, devido à localização a Oeste do território de uma depressão, deve manter-se até quarta-feira e a protecção Civil aconselha à limpeza das sarjetas, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento e ao fecho de portas e janelas.

Portugal Diário


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 15:23)

Esta foto foi tirada às 15:18 (Sentido Cais do Sodré - Seixal)

Posso dizer que esta celula formou-se do quase nada em apenas 15 minutos 






Pode-se ver a arrábida ao fundo, direita da célula.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 15:25)

HotSpot disse:


> Isso é que é preocupante. Uma coisa pequenina que aparece do nada e está a largar mmmuuuiiittta água e tb já umas 3 trovoadas.
> 
> Pena a maior precipitação nao estar a passar por nenhuma estação amadora.
> 
> Mas a olhometro digo que ja cairam entre 5 a 10 mm.



Hotspot, estas fotos são  meio tuas 

Se não fosses tu tinha perdido isto, pois estava virado para Oeste e não me tinha apercebido de nada. Do lado leste (Lisboa), vindas de sul e a ir para norte, era este o cenário ...


----------



## GFVB (2 Out 2007 às 15:25)

mocha disse:


> não te preocupes, que quando aqui cheguei aconteceu me a mesma coisa, com o passar do tempo vais percebendo mais ou menos como isto funciona, eu as vezes tb nao percebo ainda mt bem



Obrigado pelas palavras mocha. Espero realmente ficar a perceber um pouco mais daquilo que simplesmente vejo pela janela 

Isso em Almada estar a chover torrencialmente é complicado! Moro aí perto e tenho de regressar de transportes para casa!!! Estou a ver que vai ser uma aventura com o mau tempo hoje  ... Principalmente no barco!

EDIT: Falei para um amigo meu que está na costa e diz que de momento está sol, ainda não choveu hoje, mas jé se ouviu trovoada e não muito longe!


----------



## Jota 21 (2 Out 2007 às 15:35)

Boas!
 Engraçado como chove em sítios tão localizados, é típico do regime de aguaceiros, não? 
 Entre as 13 e as 14 estive em Sintra e tudo sequinho tal como toda a manhã em Caxias. Ás 14:30 fui a Linda-a-Velha e estava tudo ensopado, devia ter chovido bem há pouco tempo. Entretanto fui ouvindo na rádio que já havia pequenas inundações em Lisboa e na margem sul. Voltei a Caxias e por aqui céu limpo, pouco vento e as nuvens que se avistam são só para o lado de Lisboa, para o outro lado céu completamente limpo. Dá para ir á praia em Carcavelos... As nuvens para o lado de Lisboa são nuvens bonitas ou seja teêm aspecto de conter muita aguinha. A tempº em Caxias ronda os 23º.


----------



## Jota 21 (2 Out 2007 às 15:38)

Belas fotos!
 Ao GFVB: não te preocupes que não és o único não-entendido a participar neste fórum. Tens aqui pelo menos mais um companheiro. O simples facto de mostrar interesse pelo assunto é o mais importante, penso eu...


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 15:46)

GFVB disse:


> Obrigado pelas palavras mocha. Espero realmente ficar a perceber um pouco mais daquilo que simplesmente vejo pela janela
> 
> Isso em Almada estar a chover torrencialmente é complicado! Moro aí perto e tenho de regressar de transportes para casa!!! Estou a ver que vai ser uma aventura com o mau tempo hoje  ... Principalmente no barco!
> 
> EDIT: Falei para um amigo meu que está na costa e diz que de momento está sol, ainda não choveu hoje, mas jé se ouviu trovoada e não muito longe!



a Agencia Abreu de Almada inundou


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 15:49)

Onde ele acaba, mesmo por cima de Almada.

15:45







15:50 Comecou a chover no Cais do Sodré


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 15:55)

tou a ver uma escuridão, isso vai rebentar em Lx


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 16:00)

Em Lisboa está a ficar Sol.

Estranhamente desloca-se para Este. Vai para aí mocha


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 16:02)

aqui agora fez um 
continuo com ceu mt nublado, mas nada de precipitação


----------



## Mago (2 Out 2007 às 16:02)

Boas tardes
Caiu por aqui uma chuvada de uns 20 minutos ( 3mm)
agora 14,8ºC
Céu nublado


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 16:07)

venha ela, ja trovejou novamente


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 16:07)

Mais um bem raio bem forte. Até saltei da cadeira.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 16:18)

Eu e a Mocha ouviamos os raios em "stereo"

Mas assim como apareceu, desapareceu tudo num apice.


----------



## T-Storm (2 Out 2007 às 16:26)

Boas tardes,

Como facilmente podem perceber sou novo por aqui. Já a algumas semanas que ando a acompanhar o forúm (mais especificamente desde as famosas trovoadas do inicio de setembro) mas nnc me tinha dado ao trabalho de me inscrever 

Passando ao que interessa, estou meio no centro de Lisboa e confirmo o que mtos têm relatado...caiu uma carga de água forte e feia pelas 14h...dps o sol abriu e agr esta novamente a ficar escuro! Não sei se se aproxima mais animação ou nao...mas eu cá a espero


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 16:30)

vem vindo ao forum T-Storm , vai dando noticias


----------



## T-Storm (2 Out 2007 às 16:32)

e já agr, nao sei se repararam mas o IM meteu o distrito de Lisboa em alerta amarelo...


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 16:41)

é verdade, tb só agora é k fui confirmar, parece k ta a descarregar la


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 16:48)

*Umas imagens das 16:30 para perceber a situação:*


----------



## GFVB (2 Out 2007 às 17:11)

Aqui por Bicesse tudo calmo. Umas nuvens de quando em vez mais escuras mas não chove. Boas abertas até agora!

Às 18:30 é hora de regresso à Margem Sul. Vamos ver o que me reserva o trajecto (barco inclusivé)


----------



## GFVB (2 Out 2007 às 17:16)

T-Storm disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Como facilmente podem perceber sou novo por aqui. Já a algumas semanas que ando a acompanhar o forúm (mais especificamente desde as famosas trovoadas do inicio de setembro) mas nnc me tinha dado ao trabalho de me inscrever
> 
> Passando ao que interessa, estou meio no centro de Lisboa e confirmo o que mtos têm relatado...caiu uma carga de água forte e feia pelas 14h...dps o sol abriu e agr esta novamente a ficar escuro! Não sei se se aproxima mais animação ou nao...mas eu cá a espero



T-Storm junta-te ao grupo dos "caloiros". Também entrei hoje no fórum!


----------



## ACalado (2 Out 2007 às 17:22)

boas tardes por aqui dia chuvoso neste momento chove intensamente com 14.2ºc


----------



## T-Storm (2 Out 2007 às 17:28)

GFVB disse:


> T-Storm junta-te ao grupo dos "caloiros". Também entrei hoje no fórum!



Pois, ja tinha reparado nisso! Agr no inicio vamos parecer uns xatos pois nao pescamos nada disto! Mas pessoal tenham paciencia connosco...prometemos ser  rapidos na aprendizagem

Por aqui o sol parece começar a brilhar por entre as nuvens...afinal aquela escuridão toda parece que nao deu em nada...


----------



## squidward (2 Out 2007 às 17:35)

por aqui aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## fsl (2 Out 2007 às 17:42)

Em Oeiras o dia tem sido soalheiro, por vezes com algumas nuvens,mas sempre agradavel e sem chuva.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 17:58)

E finalmente chega qualquer coisa mais substancial ao norte, tal como ao litoral norte/centro. O sotavento algarvio está novamente com bastante actividade.

*17:30*


----------



## Brigantia (2 Out 2007 às 18:14)

Boas, chove com alguma intensidade em Bragança.


----------



## Relâmpago (2 Out 2007 às 18:16)

*O tempo hoje, em Lisboa*

Olá a todos

Tal como foi previsto, registaram-se aguaceiros e trovoadas durante a terde em Lisboa. Pelo que me apercebi, no ponto onde estava, a trovoada passou um pouco ao lado.













Na imagem de satélite podem-se ver as formações de desenvolvimento vertical sobre a Península Ibérica, mas menos na área de Lisboa

Não sei como esteve o tempo no resto doPaís, em especial no Algarve, para onde se previa temporal do feio. Pelas imagens de satélite, pode muito bem ter sido possível (sotavento algarvio).

Neste momento, ainda persistem grandes "torres" a norte de Lisboa.


----------



## squidward (2 Out 2007 às 18:19)

aqui ja troveja e inclusive vi uns raios a sudeste daqui


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2007 às 18:22)

Durante alguns minutos choveu com bastante intensidade. 14,5ºC e continua a chover.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2007 às 18:31)

Boas, por aqui, esta tarde houve uma forte badega de água sobre Olhão, inundações em casas no Bairro da Cavalinha, choveu em 1 hora cerca de 35 mm entre 15h30m e as 16h30m, não foi mais grave porque não foi na hora da maré cheia senão ficava tudo inundado até agora já choveu 71 mm


----------



## Fil (2 Out 2007 às 18:33)

E continua a chover com boa intensidade, levo 7,8 mm em meia hora. Como é normal nestes casos, a temperatura desceu rapidamente dos 16,4ºC antes de começar a chover para os 13,7ºC actuais.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (2 Out 2007 às 18:35)

Esta miniatura engraçada acabou de "estacionar" atrás da minha casa em Coruche:


----------



## Minho (2 Out 2007 às 18:38)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Esta miniatura engraçada acabou de "estacionar" atrás da minha casa em Coruche:



Curiosa.... se tivesse mais altura era de ficar de olho nela....


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (2 Out 2007 às 18:44)

10 minutos depois, parace que tenho algo a acontecer no meu "quintal". O que acham? Está a crescer...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (2 Out 2007 às 18:46)

Já tem actividade eléctrica... Ehehehehe.


----------



## Fil (2 Out 2007 às 18:50)

Vai em direcção a ti? Ainda vais ter festa! 

Aqui a chuva já abrandou e chove fraquinho, temperatura de 13,5ºC.


----------



## Henrique (2 Out 2007 às 19:00)

Pois é, estive por almada o dia todo e foi simplesmente brutal 
Agora nao tenho muito tempo mas mais daqui a pouco posto aqui um filme e tudo se possivel, foi aterrador.
Pra ja o ceu esta praticamente limpo.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (2 Out 2007 às 19:00)

Sim, vem em direcção a mim mas muito devagarinho e a crescer muito depressa, como nós gostamos:


----------



## Henrique (2 Out 2007 às 19:11)

Isto é que está uma animação hein...la vem mais uma de sul, talvez ainda toque aqui durante a noite


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 19:25)

A última imagem visivel do dia, onde se vê entre outras, a célula do Nuno


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2007 às 19:25)

Olá a todos !
Vejo muita nebulosidade a vir de sul e de sudeste. 
Vamos ver se há chuva ou trovoada.
Ao menos chuviscou e trovejou aqui, durante a tarde.


----------



## squidward (2 Out 2007 às 19:34)

o aspecto do "bicho" há bocado:














choveu moderadamente e ainda trovejou.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (2 Out 2007 às 19:35)

Bem, será que está aqui a ser cozinhado algo por cima da minha cabeça?

Esta célula veio de oeste:





E juntou-se à outra que vos mostrei que se aproxima de noroeste:


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 19:46)

Fotos espectaculares pessoal. Fim de tarde em cheio com esse bicharoco por aí


----------



## storm (2 Out 2007 às 19:51)

Boas,
Bem de manha estava-me a lamentar, mas agora de tarde veio cá com uma força .

15:30 - começou a chuviscar.
16:00 às 17:30 - Chuva super forte(impressionante a força com caia, o carro não dava vazam a tanta chuva ) acompanhada com uma bela de uma trovoada.
Neste momento está pouco nublado, mas ainda promete 

Cumps,


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2007 às 19:54)

Desde as 17hrx aind nao parou de chover. Trovoada nepia Temp: 18,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2007 às 19:58)

*Precipitação entre as 18 horas de ontem até às 18 horas de hoje:*

1  Olhão 71.0 mm (meu registo do pluviómetro)
2  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 18.0 mm  
3  Beja (Portugal) 16.0 mm  
4  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 15.0 mm  
5  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 11.0 mm  
6  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 10.2 mm  
7  Portalegre (Portugal) 10.1 mm  
8  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 9.0 mm  
9  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 9.0 mm  
10 Bragança (Portugal) 8.0 mm 

Fonte: OGIMET

Grande diferença cerca de 53 mm de Faro para Olhão


----------



## Minho (2 Out 2007 às 21:32)

Que animado isso andou pelo Sul 
Células e mais células, fotos altamente! 

Aqui por Braga só nos chegou os restos da instabilidade mas ainda assim choveu moderadamente. Nem os modelos estavam a contar com uma expansão tão grande destes sistemas convectivos....


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 21:47)

O sul de Espanha tem um sistema muito feio pela frente, daí o alerta vermelho do INM espanhol esta manhã. 
O Mediterrâneo não perdoa, observem a temperatura limite, o amarelo, numa enorme extensão.


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 22:14)

bem voçês tiveram uma sorte, aqui passou me td ao lado, pessoal grandes fotos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2007 às 22:17)

mocha disse:


> bem voçês tiveram uma sorte, aqui passou me td ao lado, pessoal grandes fotos



Pensei que para esses lados as coisas estavam mais tempestivas, mas afinal estava enganado.
Afinal, as células estavam mais próximas de ti do que de mim e aqui deu para ouvir uns trovões e ver cair uns chuviscos...


----------



## Minho (2 Out 2007 às 22:22)

Esta última imagem que Vince colocou é espantosa! Uma autêntica ebulição! Aquelas áreas -64ºC devem ser overshooting top de grandes células não?


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 22:22)

aqui so deu pra ouvir uns trovoes mt de vez em quando, chuva nem vê la


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2007 às 22:31)

Parece que já estamos a salvos !!! *Ops, ainda há alguma instabilidade entre Évora e Reguengos de Monsaraz.*


----------



## Tiagofsky (2 Out 2007 às 22:35)

Isso vai ai uma bela festa!Nem mandam nada cá p cima seus invejosos...!Que é feito do  Tornado?Cheira-me que ta  ou inundado..!


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 22:52)

O lado negro destas tempestades... já chegam notícias de mortes em Alcalá de Guadaíra, perto de Sevilha, em Espanha, onde ocorreram fenónomos extremos de precipitação e vento.




> AGENCIAS. 02.10.2007
> *Dos muertos tras una espectacular tromba de agua en Alcalá de Guadaíra
> Los dos fallecidos son mujeres, que fueron arrastrados por la riada.*
> 
> ...






> *EFE   02-10-2007*
> 
> El servicio de emergencias 112 ha registrado más de cien incidencias relacionadas con inundaciones y trombas de agua en Alcalá de Guadaíra (Sevilla), que han sido provocadas por las fuertes precipitaciones que han tenido lugar en la zona sobre las 20:00 horas de hoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2007 às 22:55)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Isso vai ai uma bela festa!Nem mandam nada cá p cima seus invejosos...!Que é feito do  Tornado?Cheira-me que ta  ou inundado..!



O Tornado deve estar  e  aqui foi onde entrou e ele apanhou as células pelo meio, de manhã foi a 1ªparte, à tarde a 2ªparte, falta o prolongamento 

*Mau tempo/Algarve: Aguaceiros fortes voltam a inundar Monte Gordo e Olhão * 

Mau tempo  
Depois de as primeiras situações de inundação, em Monte Gordo, já estarem resolvidas ao início da tarde, um forte aguaceiro, por volta das 17 horas, voltou a alagar as artérias centrais da vila.
Testemunhos locais disseram ao barlavento.online que a rua Diogo Cão está «intransitável» e a altura das águas acumuladas «é superior a um palmo».
Várias cafetarias e escritórios também estão impedidos de desenvolver a actividade com normalidade.
Unidades hoteleiras têm igualmente registado dificuldades na entrada e saída de clientes.
Também Vila Real de Santo António apresenta problemas de circulação junto ao tribunal, à entrada da cidade.
As chuvas intensas registadas ao longo de todo o dia, no Algarve, provocaram ainda inundações em casas da cidade piscatória de Olhão, junto à EN 125.
O trânsito nessa via chegou a estar cortado cerca de 15 minutos, adiantou fonte do Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorro (CDOS).
Em declarações à Lusa, o comandante do CDOS confirmou que as situações mais complicadas se registaram nas casas edificadas abaixo do nível do solo, nomeadamente em Olhão, Castro Marim e Vila Real de Santo António.
Também por volta das 17 horas, uma forte trovoada abateu-se na zona Norte do concelho de Tavira, mas não há danos materiais a registar.
A partir das 21:00 prevê-se um desagravamento da situação meteorológica, com a superfície frontal a deslocar-se para Espanha.
O alerta especial do CDOS vai cessar e o alerta laranja do Instituto de Meteorologia deverá terminar a partir das 24:00.

Fonte: www.barlavento.online.pt 

Por causa disto demorei cerca de 1 hora para entrar em Olhão esta tarde, vinha de Faro quando faltava 3 kms para entrar em Olhão trânsito parado sem alternativas


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2007 às 23:01)

*Atenção: relâmpagos e trovões desde à 5 minutos em Estremoz. Penso que será uma situação já residual e passageira.*


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 23:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Atenção: relâmpagos e trovões desde à 5 minutos em Estremoz. Penso que será uma situação já residual e passageira.



Satélite tem isto...
Vamos ver como evolui.


----------



## João Esteves (2 Out 2007 às 23:09)

Boa noite a todos!

 Mais um dia relativamente calmo por Lx, com aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde e a companhia de alguns trovões ao longe.

Portela: 17.4ºC / 80%
Nisa: 15.0ºC / 98%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2007 às 23:32)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, a noite está a ser fresca e já foi batida a mínima do dia.
Neste momento estão *15,5 ºC*.
Talvez esteja a dissipar-se alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2007 às 00:02)

Despeço-me com *15,1 ºC *e céu pouco nublado, progressivamente menos nublado.
Já cheira a frio e a terra húmida, embora não tenha chovido. 
É um bom prenúncio para o que virá.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2007 às 00:07)

ESTREMOZ: Vamos com uma hora de chuva, com trovoada inicialmente. Não espera mas ainda cá chegou.

Fica o registo (atenção ao segundo 36):

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x349ar_36s-estremoz-2-de-outubro-de-2007_tech"]Video 36s (Estremoz, 2 de Outubro de 2007) - Trovoada, Estremoz - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2TQtba8A5harClYwb&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2TQtba8A5harClYwb[/ame]​


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2007 às 00:14)

Fotos daquela situação perto de *Sevilha *que provocou 2 mortos e vários feridos:


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2007 às 00:28)

ESTREMOZ: Continua a chuva persistente (desde as 23h00).


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2007 às 00:28)

Vince disse:
			
		

>



Imagens impressionantes, que deixam-nos sem palavras...


----------



## mocha (3 Out 2007 às 09:50)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o dia amanheceu com sol, mas com neblusidade a formar se a ver o k isto dá, sigo com 18ºC.
bem nem ha palavras pras imagens k o vince pôs aqui de Sevilha

noticia do mau tempo ontem no Algarve e Lx, Correio da manhã:
*Mau Tempo: Alunos e idosos foram evacuados em Tavira*Chuvas fortes voltam a inundar Lisboa e Algarve

A zona de Alcântara, em Lisboa, foi uma das mais afectadas pelo mau tempo e chuvas fortes que se fizeram sentir durante o dia de ontem, levando também à evacuação de uma escola no Algarve, onde vários idosos foram conduzidos ao centro de saúde.

No Largo de Alcântara, numa zona essencialmente comercial, a forte queda de precipitação que se fez sentir durante o período do almoço provocou diversas inundações, com alguns automóveis a ficarem retidos na estrada devido à subida do nível das águas.

Embora não tenham ocorrido prejuízos, uma vez que os comerciantes colocaram protecções na entrada dos estabelecimentos, ninguém tem dúvidas em atribuir parte da responsabilidade pelas inundações que ali se fazem sentir a “problemas graves no sistema de saneamento da zona”. De acordo com um comerciante local, o sistema de esgotos, que não estará a funcionar devidamente, provoca, quando há chuva forte, “uma subida das águas que invade os estabelecimentos deixando um cheiro nauseabundo”.

Sacavém, que tem sido um dos locais mais afectados pelo mau tempo, tendo registado diversas inundações no fim-de-semana, não apresentou ontem “qualquer incidente”, de acordo com fonte dos bombeiros.

Os alunos da Escola do 1.º Ciclo de Cabanas foram ontem evacuados pelos Bombeiros Municipais de Tavira (BMT) devido à forte chuvada que caiu, em grande abundância, naquela localidade das 08h30 às 09h30.

As crianças foram conduzidas num autocarro da edilidade para a Casa do Povo de Conceição de Tavira, regressando, mais tarde, normalmente, às suas casas, mas o estabelecimento de ensino manteve-se encerrado durante todo o dia. 

Miguel Silva, comandante dos BMT, explicou que “foi uma medida preventiva” para evitar que os pais afluíssem em grande número à escola, “o que poderia causar alarmismo”.

Os 30 elementos dos bombeiros, com uma dezena de viaturas, procederam, igualmente, também por precaução, à evacuação de idosos para o centro de saúde da localidade.

Em Olhão, Castro Marim, Manta Rota, Altura e Vila Nova de Cacela também se registaram pequenas inundações, provocando prejuízos de pouca monta em estabelecimentos comerciais e em residências. 

No resto do País, onde muitos distritos ainda contabilizam os estragos provocados pelo mau tempo do último fim-de-semana, não se registaram hoje, apesar da chuva forte que caiu um pouco durante todo o dia, incidentes de maior. 

MAU TEMPO VAI CONTINUAR

A chuva que caiu ontem intensamente um pouco por todo o território nacional vai continuar nos próximos dias, embora menos acentuada já a partir da tarde de hoje. De acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia, as temperaturas mínimas e máximas terão tendência a subir hoje e amanhã, e a chuva continuará a cair, embora menos intensamente, no Interior. Situação inversa para os distritos do Porto e Faro, onde se têm registado alguns incidentes devido ao mau tempo, que serão os dois únicos do País onde não está prevista a queda de precipitação. O secretário de Estado da Protecção Civil, Ascenso Simões, garantiu ontem que o Governo está a acompanhar as previsões meteorológicas, assegurando a permanência no terreno de dispositivos para auxiliar as populações e evitar situações de calamidade. As autoridades estão em alerta desde que zonas de Portugal foram colocadas em alerta amarelo devido ao mau tempo, a 30 de Setembro. 

Diana Paiva / Teixeira Marques


de referir ainda que 8 distritos se encontram em alerta amarelo por causa da chuva


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2007 às 10:10)

Evolução das descargas eléctricas na Península das 00:00 de ontem às 6:00 de hoje.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2007 às 10:10)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, a noite foi fresca, registando-se uma temperatura mínima de *12,9 ºC*.
O céu está praticamente limpo, não fossem umas nuvens no horizonte, na direcção Norte.


----------



## jpgmn (3 Out 2007 às 10:55)

Boas!

Ontem quando cheguei a casa tinha este espectáculo nas traseiras:






Foto tirada em Corroios na direcção de Palmela.

Parece-me que a foto está um pouco escura, o que acham?

Abraços,


----------



## GFVB (3 Out 2007 às 11:00)

Bom dia a todos. Na minha zona a noite foi totalmente calma, sem chuva nem nubelosidade. Hoje de manhã o mesmo cenário. Nuvens altas e dispersas. Em Sintra (meu local de trabalho) o céu está limpo e um pouco mais calor que ontem.

Abraço a todos.


----------



## mocha (3 Out 2007 às 11:28)

jpgmn disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Ontem quando cheguei a casa tinha este espectáculo nas traseiras:
> 
> ...




essa foto ta


----------



## T-Storm (3 Out 2007 às 11:56)

Boas pessoal,

aqui por Lisboa o dia amanheceu bem fresquinho mas sem nuvens no céu. Agora parece que começaram a vir umas nuvens de norte que estão a querer tapar o sol...


----------



## Henrique (3 Out 2007 às 12:01)

Bom estava eu por Almada quando comecei a ver uns cumulos a nascer mesmo ali pertinho a uma velocidade tremenda, nao consegui tirar fotos do bicho a crescer, mas tirei uma dele a chegar  , (gosto particularmente do céu limpo por detras da escuridao, la no fundo )

[img=http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/899/almadabh0.th.jpg]
(Foto tirada às 12:27)

Pouco tempo depois vejo projectado no vidro da frente de um dos camiões que p'ra la andava nas obras um raio nuvem-nuvem, que estoirou momentaneamente, resultado, pombos a voar crianças a chorar, foi assustador. Logo em seguida começa a cair umas pingas bem grossas, cada vez com mais intensidade até estar oficialmente um diluvio 

[img=http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/5227/dsc00620fn9.th.jpg]
(12:47 nada demais mas pouco faltava para aparecer enchurradas)

Ainda deram mais uns trovões e tal...

Conclusão, rios pelas estradas fora, inundações, carros bloqueados devido a pequenas cheias,  um pandemonio.

E tudo acabou tão rapido quanto começou, mas eu gostei especialmente de ver a reacção das pessoas a estes fenomenos e cheguei à conclusão de que pouco serve dizer "Cuidado" às pessoas, pois é nestes casos que percebemos o quanto é bom perceber um pouco da coisa, pelo que em abriguei pouco tempo antes de começar a chuver torrencialmente 

E pronto aqui está o diluvio a ir embora...
[img=http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/1296/darkcloudos3.th.jpg]


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2007 às 12:23)

Instabilidade moderada nas regiões de Trás-os-Montes, Alto Douro e Beira Alta.

*Imagem de Satélite às 11h00*




*e às 11h45*




Fonte das Imagens: Sat24.com


----------



## GFVB (3 Out 2007 às 13:31)

Aqui na zona de Sintra neste momento começou a arrefecer e as coisas começam a estar um pouco mais "escuras"


----------



## Brigantia (3 Out 2007 às 13:39)

Boas, hoje mínima de 12,9ºC e desde o fim da manhã que vai chovendo.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Out 2007 às 13:53)

A maior animação deve estar a ocorrer no Sul do distrito. Mas mesmo aí não deve ser nada de especial...!!acho que está tudo a diluir-se no lado de lá da fronteira...



Satélite das 12:00 UTC




Fonte: © Sat24.com


Satélite das 12:00 UTC




Fonte: © meteogalicia


----------



## rufer (3 Out 2007 às 14:25)

Por aqui, Abrantes, não chove mas está tudo a ficar mais escuro. O céu tem vindo progressivamente a ficar mais encoberto desde a manhã.


----------



## T-Storm (3 Out 2007 às 14:27)

Quando saí para almoçar por volta das 14h estavam a começar a cair umas pingas bem grossas de chuva e havia muitas nuvens bem escuras...porém não passou disso mesmo...o sol ja volta a brilhar por entre as nuvens aqui pelo centro da cidade...


----------



## storm (3 Out 2007 às 14:49)

Boas,
A manha por aqui foi de tempo nublado com umas boas abertas de sol, mas por volta das 12:00 começou a ficar mais escuro.

Uma situação algo engraçada é que ontem pelas 14:30 o AccuWeather deu que o tempo no momento era tempestade e passado 30 minutos começou a chover, neste momento segue como tempo chuva tal como ontem. Será que vai haver novamente festa .

Cumps,


----------



## ACalado (3 Out 2007 às 14:53)

boas tarde por aqui esta a chover já há algumas horas com 14.2ºc


----------



## Mago (3 Out 2007 às 15:00)

Tempo actual
Periodos de chuva
Formação das Nuvens 42 Metros 
Precipitação (Hoje) 14mm 
13ºC


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2007 às 16:08)

Aqui ainda não choveu hoje, o céu tem estado nublado com algumas abertas. não me parece que vá chover por aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2007 às 16:24)

Aqui, ainda não choveu hoje depois do dilúvio de ontem, belas fotos Vince, não há palavras para descrever essa situação nos arredores de Sevilha no Jornal da Tarde na RTP1 referiram que caíram 80 mm em 20 minutos, só de pensar que essa situação poderia ter ocorrido aqui no Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Out 2007 às 17:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, ainda não choveu hoje depois do dilúvio de ontem, belas fotos Vince, não há palavras para descrever essa situação nos arredores de Sevilha no Jornal da Tarde na RTP1 referiram que caíram 80 mm em 20 minutos, só de pensar que essa situação poderia ter ocorrido aqui no Sotavento Algarvio.



V.R.S.A

 Viveram-se momentos de panico em V.R.S.A de manha á noite!!

Ruas k mais pareciam rios, arvores derrubadas, danos materias em todo o lado, mas felizmente ng ficou ferido!!Segundo o CORREIO DA MANHA e eu varias escolas foram fechadas e outras instituiçoes governamentais durante a tarde de ontem devido á violencia da intemperie!!

E posso provar o meu alerta vermelho devido as minhas filmagens que obti desde a madrugada de terça ate ao fim da tarde da mesma!! a agua entrava pela casa , rios e rios de agua e trovoada!!

Registos:
1 funnel cloude

1 F0 na mata nacional de VRSA/Mte Gordo em que abriu trilho e derrubou arvores nuns meros 50m!!

30 a 50 cm de agua nas ruas

Trovoada muito intensa

Isto tudo esta filmado num filme de 60m

Sera que nao podiam emitir conforme a minha opiniao de alertas que lancei um alerta vermelho?? 
Poderia evitar muito...


----------



## Fil (3 Out 2007 às 17:31)

Tornado, tens que fazer uma selecção dos melhores momentos desse video para a malta ver  (com o Windows Movie Maker, que já vem integrado no Windows).

Aqui neste momento chuva moderada e constante, tem chovido desde mais ou menos as 12:30, levo até ao momento 5,1 mm. A temperatura é de 14,6ºC e a maxima ainda não ultrapassou os 14,8ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Out 2007 às 18:18)

Continua a chover por vezes de forma moderada...






Fonte: © inm


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2007 às 18:33)

]ToRnAdO[;43960 disse:
			
		

> ToRnAdO[;43960']
> Viveram-se momentos de panico em V.R.S.A de manha á noite!!



Até que enfim que apareces, pensei que tivesses sido levado pelo vento 



> 1 F0 na mata nacional de VRSA/Mte Gordo em que abriu trilho e derrubou arvores nuns meros 50m!!



Tens registos disso ? Foste ao local ou assim, ou foi alguma coisa que ouviste ? Estou curioso, tenho aqui umas animações de satélite gravadas um pouco suspeitas.



> Isto tudo esta filmado num filme de 60m



Ficamos à espera desse filme. Como o Fil disse, vais ter que editar isso para conseguires fazer o upload para os vários serviços de video online.



> Sera que nao podiam emitir conforme a minha opiniao de alertas que lancei um alerta vermelho??  Poderia evitar muito...



Nesse dia as coisas funcionaram muito bem. O que não faltaram foi alertas, por acaso ouvi bastante rádio na noite de véspera e fartaram-se de divulgar alertas da Protecção civil para inundações no Algarve,nomeadamente Albufeira, Monte Gordo e Vila Real de Santo António. Discutir as cores é irrelevante, os alertas existiram, chegaram a tempo, as autoridades estavam prevenidas e só foi apanhado de surpresa quem quis. Se for sempre assim, excelente.


----------



## squidward (3 Out 2007 às 18:45)

Bem, parece que em VRSA houve animação.....secalhar até demais.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Out 2007 às 18:46)

Continua a chover, agora com menos intensidade...


----------



## Brigantia (3 Out 2007 às 18:48)

]ToRnAdO[;43960 disse:
			
		

> Registos:
> 1 funnel cloude
> 
> 1 F0 na mata nacional de VRSA/Mte Gordo em que abriu trilho e derrubou arvores nuns meros 50m!!



Aposto que nem dormiste!!
Venham daí esses registos...


----------



## squidward (3 Out 2007 às 18:54)

Bem ontem tb tive um episodio suspeito, se repararem bem ve-se uma especie de fumo a tocar no chão e começou assim de repente...mas quase logo a seguir desapareceu. Pensei que fosse formar ali algo, ja que o aspecto do "bicho" n era la muito famoso.






na imagem não da para ver muito bem. Mas fica o registo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2007 às 19:03)

]ToRnAdO[;43960 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Viveram-se momentos de panico em V.R.S.A de manha á noite!!
> 
> ...



Imagens a norte de Olhão tiradas há bocadinho é só cogumelos a nascerem

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/5526/hpim0032avg3.jpg

Vai tudo em direcção à Espanha.

http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/9608/hpim0033ma3.jpg


----------



## Luis Rosa (3 Out 2007 às 21:45)

e em Faro, hoje 03/10/07:






ontem, 02/10/07:






Luis


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2007 às 21:56)

squidward disse:


> Bem ontem tb tive um episodio suspeito, se repararem bem ve-se uma especie de fumo a tocar no chão e começou assim de repente...mas quase logo a seguir desapareceu. Pensei que fosse formar ali algo, ja que o aspecto do "bicho" n era la muito famoso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito, muito interessante a imagem....

Reparaste se a nuvem na zona que assinalaste apresentava alguma espécie de rotação?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2007 às 22:41)

Olá a todos !
Por cá, o céu está praticamente limpo, apenas umas pequenas nuvens ao longe.
No entanto, há neblina por cima de mim.
O que é mais interessante é que está a chuviscar ! 
A temperatura é de *17,2 ºC*.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2007 às 22:48)

Bem, este episódio de mau tempo terminou, foi criado o tópico habitual de compilação dos vários registos de imagem para estas não se perderem nas 16 páginas deste seguimento especial. Fotografias ou videos (e respectivos comentários) que apareçam a partir de agora, usem apenas o outro tópico.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Out 2007 às 10:50)

Finalmente a estação de Almada está online. Assim já é possivel saber que na hora de almoço do dia 2 de Outubro cairam *23 mm* de precipitação.

Fica justificada a inundação.


----------

